# Australian Open Tennis



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I know, I know...most people here probably don't care. Except for Pro that is. I know he's a *HUGE* tennis fan so this thread is partially for him. :mrgreen:

Seriously, has anyone else been watching?

Here's the latest update in the men's draw:

Federer beat Roddick quite easily last night in the semis to secure a spot in the final. He'll be playing tonight's winner between Rafael Nadal and Fernando Verdasco. Verdasco is a pretty big surprise to be in the semis. He's seeded number 14 in the tournament and he's already beaten Andy Murray (#4 seed and many people's pick to win the tournament) in the round of 16 and Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (#5 seed and last year's finalist) in the quarterfinals. It will be interesting to see how Verdasco fares against Nadal, who is the number 1 player in the world and hasn't dropped a set yet in the tournament. Verdasco surely has a ton of confidence, but Nadal is playing at a ridiculously high level right now. I'm saying Nadal beats Verdasco in 4 close sets, to set up the Federer/Nadal final. If that is the case, it should be a great match as always. Some people doubt Nadal's ability to win a major title on a hardcourt surface, as he's only won the French Open (clay) and Wimbledon (grass). I'd have to give a very slight edge to Federer, but it would be an awesome match.

In the women's final, Serena Williams is playing Dinara Safina. I'm hoping Safina wins. I really, really dislike Serena. She NEVER gives credit to her opponent when she loses or when she has a tough match. It's always "I played terrible" with her. I hope Safina WHOOPS on her in straight sets.

Anyway, hopefully there are some other tennis fans out there that don't think I'm speaking a foreign language in this post. I played tennis all throughout high school and two years of college in California so I can appreciate the sport more than the average person. There really is much, much more to tennis than meets the eye to non-tennis players.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> Here's the latest update in the *men's* draw:


That's an awfully liberal interpretation of that word.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta be honest... for a big black woman.... Serena is fun to watch. :lol: Man... she's just all woman, and wears outfits that show it. Nothing wrong with that. Better than these little toothpicks running around making it hard to tell if they're female tennis players or 13 year old boys out there. I extremely dislike Roger Federer.... he has the spoiled rich brat look to him. I hope Nadal smashes him in the final. I also hope Serena wins.... because I have to root for the American, whether she's gracious or not. Grace and humility apparently aren't our nations strong suit so who cares if she's rude about winning or losing? Par for the course right??


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

No Maria Sharapova?! I like _hearing_ her play! :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lycan said:


> No Maria Sharapova?! I like _hearing_ her play! :twisted:


You miss that little Martina gal that used to play huh? The one that surprisingly never crapped in her tennis outfit, no matter how hard she grunted and swung her racket.... :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Man... she's just all woman, and wears outfits that show it.


We are talking about a williams sister right, and you do know what a woman looks like ?










Good heck that could be Bo Jackson with a wig and earrings.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the latest update in the *men's* draw:
> ...


 :roll:

I thought about laughing at that, but then I realized it wasn't funny...at all.

Tennis is much of a "man's" sport as any other sport is. If you think otherwise, then you clearly know nothing about what it takes to play tennis at an extremely high level. Don't judge what you simply don't know.



Riverrat77 said:


> Gotta be honest... for a big black woman.... Serena is fun to watch. :lol: Man... she's just all woman, and wears outfits that show it. Nothing wrong with that. Better than these little toothpicks running around making it hard to tell if they're female tennis players or 13 year old boys out there. I extremely dislike Roger Federer.... he has the spoiled rich brat look to him. I hope Nadal smashes him in the final. I also hope Serena wins.... because I have to root for the American, whether she's gracious or not. Grace and humility apparently aren't our nations strong suit so who cares if she's rude about winning or losing? Par for the course right??


I guess Federer does have that spoiled rich brat LOOK to him, but that's not really the way he comes across to me. He seems like a super nice guy. When he loses, he actually gives credit to his opponent and doesn't whine and complain about everything the way Serena does. Call me a non-typical American sports fan, but I have a tough time supporting anybody who can't admit when their opponent simply outplays them, instead of whining like a little biatch. If you win like a man, you should be able to lose like a man, and I like Federer because he does both. Oh, and if Serena is really a man, she/he should be able to do both too! :mrgreen:

Federer currently has 13 major titles in his career, 1 shy of tying Sampras's record. I was a fan of Sampras in his day, but I like to see records being broken by people I like, so I'm definitely pulling for Federer to do it.

Nadal is an awesome player too. He very well could be the best clay court player of all-time, and last year he proved he could win on other surfaces as well. It will be interesting to see if Nadal is able to retain his number 1 ranking that he swiped from Federer last year, or if Federer is able to reclaim number 1. Only time will tell.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Man... she's just all woman, and wears outfits that show it.
> ...


Finally a post by you on sports I agree with 100%. :twisted:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lycan said:


> No Maria Sharapova?! I like _hearing_ her play! :twisted:


Hearing ?!?! Anna........I just like looking... *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Man... she's just all woman, and wears outfits that show it.
> ...


Hey, nobody's O face is real attractive.... :lol: She could do without the huge earrings, and man, somebody get that girl a flatiron for that hair but I'm down with buff chicks. They don't have to be toothpicks as long as they're in shape and by that picture, I'd say she's definitely in shape.  I like that she's just "out there" getting it done... no dainty frailness or any of that, although her sister is about polar opposite. Very pretty and graceful, where Serena just has that "wild" kinda thing going on... I dig it. Oh, and who knows, the Raiders might just get better by signing Serena... it certainly couldn't hurt.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Tennis is OK------------- Serena looking good ? Wish you would have been around in college. There would have always been some one to take the ugly chick home------- jeesh. J'K But she is a beast


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Man... she's just all woman, and wears outfits that show it.
> ...


Notice how the right arm is much bigger than the left. That's a man, man!!! :lol:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

.45 said:


> Lycan said:
> 
> 
> > No Maria Sharapova?! I like _hearing_ her play! :twisted:
> ...


Anna is hot, but Maria is just as hot and sounds like she's doing bedroom gymnastics when she plays tennis.

I'd love to see Anna and Maria play doubles! *OOO*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Tennis is OK------------- Serena looking good ? Wish you would have been around in college. There would have always been some one to take the ugly chick home------- jeesh. J'K But she is a beast


Beauty is a light switch and a pillow away. :wink: Plus, thats a bad photoshop job.... she's not that lopsided. 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Beauty is a light switch and a pillow away. 

You had better add a fifth of JD to that recipe.  

She is just no Sharapova


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Beauty is a light switch and a pillow away.
> 
> You had better add a fifth of JD to that recipe.
> 
> She is just no Sharapova


No, this is true.... There was a nice looking gal playin the other day but I don't recall her name. She was some Eastern European player. Very nice.... they ought to get rid of the skirts though and authorize a "bootie short" outfit. I bet the audience would increase quite a bit.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Sharapova is hot, but I agree that she is no Kournikova. For those wondering, Sharapova has a shoulder injury so she didn't play in the Australian Open. 

By the way, did anyone see any of the Nadal/Verdasco match? Nadal won 6-4 in the fifth set. It was the longest singles match in Australian Open history at around 5 hours and 15 minutes. Truly one of the best matches I've ever seen. We'll see how much Nadal has left in the tank for the final against Federer on Sunday.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Who won this? I didn't see.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Who won this? I didn't see.


A man dressed as a woman, and a butt picking Spaniard. LOL


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[quote="Riverrat77 Beauty is a light switch and a pillow away. :wink: Plus, thats a bad photoshop job.... she's not that lopsided. 8)[/quote]

Yea then you dont know who is the man or the woman. She would kick the **** out you.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> [quote="Riverrat77 Beauty is a light switch and a pillow away. :wink: Plus, thats a bad photoshop job.... she's not that lopsided. 8)


Yea then you dont know who is the man or the woman. She would kick the **** out you.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: This is probably a true statement.


----------

